# I shot targets at my neighbor’s gun club the other day...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

He has a really good job, makes a lot of money and is a firearm collector. He brought some great historical pieces for us to shoot: an M1 Garand, a Czech AK-47, an M1 carbine, a Colt Python in .357, and an old .38 Super. We had a great time.

He made a comment while barrels were cooling that has stuck in my mind. He met his niece’s fiancé for the first time, in from Michigan, and he was shocked at his behavior. The boyfriend called my neighbor and his dad ‘racists’ during seemingly normal conversation at the dinner table. And when my neighbor showed him some of his rifles, he actually ran upstairs in fear to get away from them. My neighbor calls him a real pussy, and said when our generation has died off, he worries about what will happen to the country. Wow.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It is all in how they are raised.
My two daughters are 40 and 38 respectively. Although neither served, they both are active in veterans service organizations. They both learned to shoot at a young age, and both are current gun owners. They are both politically conservative.
I have no doubts my three grand daughters will be raised well too.

Living in small town America I can tell you that observing the youth here gives me confidence versus what I see on TV.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It is all in how they are raised.
> My two daughters are 40 and 38 respectively. Although neither served, they both are active in veterans service organizations. They both learned to shoot at a young age, and both are current gun owners. They are both politically conservative.
> I have no doubts my three grand daughters will be raised well too.
> 
> Living in small town America I can tell you that observing the youth here gives me confidence versus what I see on TV.


Thanks, I feel a little better now.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

My nephew was down in the gun room while I was showing him around he asked me if I was a psycho?? Great kid but I wonder about my sister raising him.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> ...
> He made a comment while barrels were cooling that has stuck in my mind. He met his niece's fiancé for the first time, in from Michigan, and he was shocked at his behavior. The boyfriend called my neighbor and his dad 'racists' during seemingly normal conversation at the dinner table. And when my neighbor showed him some of his rifles, he actually ran upstairs in fear to get away from them. My neighbor calls him a real pussy, and said when our generation has died off, he worries about what will happen to the country. Wow.


I honestly believe what SideKahr described is more common than most of us think. I bet the little pussy has a whole closet full of trophy's in his parents house. And I also bet he couldn't "fill in the sport" his way out of a paper bag.

I am filled with a special kind of disdain for young people like that, but they are so fun to mess with. Usually they are serving me food in a restaurant and I can't mess with them until I get my food...if you know what I mean. None of them are productive members of society and I hope they lose the will to breath.

Thats all I should say about that.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> ...I hope they lose the will to breath.


Classic. LOL.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

My niece and nephews are growing up as well mannered, polite children. They were taught at an early age that they are always to treat adults with respect. Sir and Ma'am are the only proper ways to address adults. That being said, my brother and his wife are extremely liberal in their politics. I have no doubt that they are raising the kids the same way. My brother owns a Glock that our father gave to him as a present when he went to college. He just talked his wife into purchasing a pistol since she was taking the kids on a long road trip. I do know that if these kids are going to be exposed to a love of shooting, their favorite uncle is going to have to be the one to instill it in them. Personally, I am taking it as a personal challenge to make them shooting enthusiasts. 

On a side note, while I don't agree politically with my brother and my sister in law, they are excellent parents, and they are raising their children well.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Thanks, I feel a little better now.


Country kids are OK. I bet there's lots of city kids who are OK too. Every generation thinks the youngsters are "hopeless". I know my dad's generation thought we were all bums because our hair was more than 1/2 inch long.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Even kids who are rasied "wrong" can turn out to be good adults. It all depends on what they choose to learn from the examples they have.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am unaware of all the dynamics at play, but if some one insulted my father and I at the dinner table, Dad would have them out the door on their ear before I could even move and be told get and do not ever come back.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm ashamed of the current Mitten Corp. Tell me where they're at so I can school him on proper range skills.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> I am unaware of all the dynamics at play, but if some one insulted my father and I at the dinner table, Dad would have them out the door on their ear before I could even move and be told get and do not ever come back.


Ditto that, you don't break bread with me at my house at my table and insult me!!! Who do some folks feel they are? Where do they get off with such talk!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> He has a really good job, makes a lot of money and is a firearm collector. He brought some great historical pieces for us to shoot: an M1 Garand, a Czech AK-47, an M1 carbine, a Colt Python in .357, and an old .38 Super. We had a great time.
> 
> He made a comment while barrels were cooling that has stuck in my mind. He met his niece's fiancé for the first time, in from Michigan, and he was shocked at his behavior. The boyfriend called my neighbor and his dad 'racists' during seemingly normal conversation at the dinner table. And when my neighbor showed him some of his rifles, he actually ran upstairs in fear to get away from them. My neighbor calls him a real pussy, and said when our generation has died off, he worries about what will happen to the country. Wow.


I turn 30 this year. And you are correct, most folks in my generation are a buncha liberal, handout loving, ignorant pussies! It's even worse in the ones younger than me. I've been trying to train a dipshit 20 year old at work and have to yell at him like a drill sergeant just so he can remember "righty tighty, lefty loosy" !!! ??? I learned that when I was a little'un!!! I do my best to educate my peers and there are many who are good. But the overwhelming majority are ignorant dipshits... As my good pal Slippy would say "The world's done gone crazy" I blame the liberal controlled public education system. Thank God I was raised by my Grandfather. He shielded me from their BS and instilled a strong work ethic and common sense and responsibilities in me. He also used the belt as did Nana.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't agree with "save the rod, spoil the children". All it gave to me was resentment! One should never have to strong arm the kids to keep them in line. I do believe in corporal punishment though! What an oxymoron, yes!!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> He has a really good job, makes a lot of money and is a firearm collector. He brought some great historical pieces for us to shoot: an M1 Garand, a Czech AK-47, an M1 carbine, a Colt Python in .357, and an old .38 Super. We had a great time.
> 
> He made a comment while barrels were cooling that has stuck in my mind. He met his niece's fiancé for the first time, in from Michigan, and he was shocked at his behavior. The boyfriend called my neighbor and his dad 'racists' during seemingly normal conversation at the dinner table. And when my neighbor showed him some of his rifles, he actually ran upstairs in fear to get away from them. My neighbor calls him a real pussy, and said when our generation has died off, he worries about what will happen to the country. Wow.


Believe me all Michiganders are not like that. Sorry you met a fairy fine fellow.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Your friend sounds really cool, but I have to agree the fiance sounds like a total puss


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> He shielded me from their BS and instilled a strong work ethic and common sense and responsibilities in me. He also used the belt as did Nana.


Ahhh the belt. I remember it well. My Dad didn't use it often, but enough that we feared it. I still remember making noise in our room, my brother and I, and my Dad hollering down the hall way " for the last time shut up and go to bed! Do you want me to come down there? " I once shouted back " Sure Dad, come on back " I was a dead man.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have seen the type way too many times.

One time, wife, daughter and I went to a Pizza Hut in the big city..

The pizza we ordered was not cut right and needed to be cut through.

I took out my folder and proceeded to cut it up.

The waiter passing by, stopped and yelled, "OH MY GOD, HE HAS A KNIFE!!!".

I started looking around thinking there was a holdup in progress.

Then I realized he was referring to ME!.

I looked at him, with knife in hand, and said, "what are you an asshole? I am cutting the pizza up".

His next reply was " I am going to faint!".

The family prompted by me got up and left, not eating anything or paying for it either.

I wonder what he would have done if he had seen the 1911 under my coat?

He was probably another one of o'slimers hot chocolate and Dr. Denton's metro types?


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> I am unaware of all the dynamics at play, but if some one insulted my father and I at the dinner table, Dad would have them out the door on their ear before I could even move and be told get and do not ever come back.


If us kids showed the slightest dis-respect to our elders (or anybody else for that matter), we were threatened with being "cuffed along side the ear". None of us were exactly sure what being "cuffed along side the ear" entailed, but one thing we were sure of is, none of us wanted to find out.


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

I see this crap everyday. Bunch of useless, dependent morons that think they are entitled to everything and if you don't agree with them or give then what they when they want it, then you are prejudice and racist. It's pathetic. 

Side note: 
Chech AK-47? Are you referring to a Chech VZ-58? Which is not AK or an AK variant at all.
Not badgering, just curious.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

DELTA 3 said:


> I see this crap everyday. Bunch of useless, dependent morons that think they are entitled to everything and if you don't agree with them or give then what they when they want it, then you are prejudice and racist. It's pathetic.
> 
> Side note:
> Chech AK-47? Are you referring to a Chech VZ-58? Which is not AK or an AK variant at all.
> Not badgering, just curious.


I'm not sure. Can you tell from this somewhat poor photo?

- edit - Now that I think about it, the receiver was milled, not stamped. Does that help?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I am fortunate. I have never lived somewhere that guns and knives were not common and accepted.
Actually, I take that back. Mexico and Jamaica are not really "gun friendly," but I was in boarding school so I wouldn't have been able to shoot anyways.
But other than those 3 years, everywhere I have been, guns have been a staple part of life.
Even in California, where I won my first and only raffle at the age of 12 and was awarded a Remington Wing-master and a print of a pheasant. (Gotta love Ducks Unlimited)
But I was in Northern California, in the country. 
And everywhere else, was on or near a military base.

I am still frustrated by the youth.
I couldn't figure out what was making them so stupid.
Then one day I was watching TV with the daughter of an ex girlfriend. The shows on Disney with the little kids and parents who are in weird situations. Hanna Montana and the like. I realized that the daughter was actually emulating what she saw on TV. She thought that the overly dramatic and poorly acted shows represented what she was supposed to be like. I wondered why I never did that, and realized the answer was simple. I had no ooze and could not become a ninja turtle, for one, and for two, I played outside. I was blessed to live in a place where I could walk five miles, along the highway, by myself, at the age of 10, and neither myself, or parents had cause for worry. I played with other kids, and interacted with adults. TV was a privilege quickly revoked, not the means to get me out of my parents hair.


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I'm not sure. Can you tell from this somewhat poor photo?
> 
> - edit - Now that I think about it, the receiver was milled, not stamped. Does that help?
> 
> View attachment 11992


Nice! Yes, that is a VZ-58. The only thing it shares with an AK is the 7.62x39, and the fact that it looks like a typical Combloc rifle. 
The AK is more common and far more widely available, but in a head to head comparison, the VZ takes the win. I could be biased because I own one though.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

DELTA 3 said:


> Nice! Yes, that is a VZ-58. The only thing it shares with an AK is the 7.62x39, and the fact that it looks like a typical Combloc rifle.
> The AK is more common and far more widely available, but in a head to head comparison, the VZ takes the win. I could be biased because I own one though.


Cool. I just shoot 'em, I don't collect 'em.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

> I shot targets at my neighbor's gun club the other day...











Sounds like fun. What did they do to provoke this?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I want a VZ58. I have just about one of everything else, why not?


----------

